

Show HN: Tell Someone They're Pretty Today - tomasien
http://yourereallypretty.com/

======
neltnerb
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-bloom/how-to-talk-to-
litt...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-bloom/how-to-talk-to-little-
gir_b_882510.html)

Sorry, I think I agree with this article. Pretty is just another word that
objectifies people by complimenting the most superficial aspect of their
being.

~~~
kunai
Ah, yes, I completely forgot that the Huffington Post is completely infallible
and that everything published on that website is complete and total fact and
_certainly_ not opinion.

I do not think "pretty" is objectifying in the slightest. "Sexy"? Yes. But
telling someone they're pretty is a benign compliment. Is it superficial?
Maybe. Of course, superficiality has many facets. I would call the endless
stream of weight-loss programs that are so heavily advertised as having a
negative influence. I would call the magazines promoting extremely thin models
and calling them "ideal" as superficial.

But telling someone that they're pretty is benign. It doesn't flatter the ego
over a certain age and it certainly isn't objectifying.

~~~
neltnerb
I don't see how the source is relevant to my opinion. I agree with it because
I'm capable of critical thought, not just because of the source. It's
obviously opinion.

I think you have a different definition of objectifying than I do. That's
fine. I'm a Buddhist, so I have a very liberal definition of what it means to
see something as an "object".

Phrasing and context is critical, of course. If someone tells me I'm pretty
and I don't know them, it's awkward and creepy. If someone I've known for a
decade tells me the same, the comment is colored by my understanding of what
they mean. If someone tells me that I'm a beautiful person, that's less
objectifying than telling me I'm beautiful. If someone tells me that they
enjoy being around me, that's unambiguously a compliment. They're commenting
on their own state of being instead of commenting on mine.

It's complicated. I probably shouldn't comment on this further since it is
something I've been thinking about pretty hard for a long time and my
conclusions are not necessarily intuitively obvious.

------
danielweber
I can't tell if this is hipster irony, or about how we should be excellent to
each other.

Either way, I upvoted.

~~~
mateosu
Definitely about being excellent to each other.

------
ceeK
Forgive me if I'm missing the point, I'm just trying to obtain some
perspective. Assuming that telling someone they're pretty does indeed work,
what benefit does the sender have by sending them a link to your website?
Could not they just type directly onto their wall (as it seems to be centered
around facebook)?

~~~
mateosu
First off, I'm not sure what you mean by saying that telling someone they're
pretty 'works' or 'does not work'. There is no underlying goal here than
making someone smile if only for a second. You could just post it on someone's
wall, but I think by posting this link its saying that you came across this
website and the first person you thought of was them. Plus it's cool to see
your name in the middle of the screen center of attention.

------
car54whereareu
10 months of yourereallypretty.com. I'm excited to see it in the headlines 10
months from now.

Of the 4 possible compliments between genders (however unlikely) this seems to
be about man to woman compliments? The site has a male quality to it.

------
RyanMcGreal
The URL format is: <http://yourereallypretty.com/#First+Last>

The idea is you send that URL to someone you want to creep out, I mean
compliment.

 _Edit - fixed URL_

~~~
mateosu
We were hoping to be more on the endearing compliment side

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I jest, I jest.

------
gee_totes
George W. Bush is not really pretty:

<http://yourereallypretty.com/#George+W.+Bush>

------
tomasien
Welp, hope some people enjoyed it! I see it got flagged. Not surprising I
guess, but I'm not really sure what harm it was doing.

------
era86
This is simply awesome... lol

------
DrinkWater
i loled hard

